# (WNY) Christmas Herf in Rochester?



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey all! I will be back stateside for Christmas, spending at least a week in Rochester, and thought it would be fun to have a herf at the Havana Club in Fairport. I'm thinking one of the days around Christmas - maybe the 23rd or the 26th/27th? Just thought I'd throw it out there and see if any of you WNY BOTL's are interested.

-Mark

By the way - here is the link to the havana club. Great place for a herf, and great selection in the humidor. http://www.rochesterhavanaclub.com/


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I would probably be down for that. I'm sure the Rochester boys wouldn't mind hosting.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hell yeah... lemme know when you nail down a specific date. We could even do it at Havana Moe's (the bar on Monroe). The last time we were at Havana Harry's it was not as hospitable or inviting as some other places...


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm definitely in! I know I'm not traveling then, and I'll have no girlfriend committments that whole week. If you wanted to herf everyday I could probably do it haha


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

DBall said:


> Hell yeah... lemme know when you nail down a specific date. We could even do it at Havana Moe's (the bar on Monroe). The last time we were at Havana Harry's it was not as hospitable or inviting as some other places...


You mean, "Havana Club in Fairport" by any chance?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Irons said:


> You mean, "Havana Club in Fairport" by any chance?


Doh... yeah. Havana Club. Havana Harry's friggin rocks and that is where the WNY herfs usually take place (in Buffalo). Must've been a slip considering that's the only B&M that gets my business (and will continue to get it for a long time).

Sorry about the mix-up.

:tu


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

*LOL* i figured as much. =)

Hey, that reminds me, for those of us not making it to Ontario, want to do a November get together?


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Alright, sounds like we got at least three, and that's enough if you ask me! What about dates? I will be definitely free the 27th, 28th, and the 29th. What do you all think?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Irons said:


> hat reminds me, for those of us not making it to Ontario, want to do a November get together?


I'd love to. I'm traveling the whole week of Thanksgiving and most of the next week, so it would have to be that last weekend in November



BostonMark said:


> Alright, sounds like we got at least three, and that's enough if you ask me! What about dates? I will be definitely free the 27th, 28th, and the 29th. What do you all think?


Any day works for me man. You set the date that works for you, and I'll be there


----------



## urthshu (Aug 23, 2007)

I could prob'ly go- never been to Havana Club, usually hang out at Moe's. :cb


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

urthshu said:


> I could prob'ly go- never been to Havana Club, usually hang out at Moe's. :cb


I live around the corner from there (Moe's)... let me know next time you're there and I'll meet up w/ ya!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

DBall said:


> I live around the corner from there (Moe's)


He's not joking. It's like a 4 minute walk from his apartment building


----------



## urthshu (Aug 23, 2007)

What, near the school? Or by the Little?

Anyhow, sure, I'll shoot a PM next time I'm out. :tu


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

It's in the same building/complex as East Ave Commons, Salingers, Golden port, etc.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Bumpity-

I'll be in Rochester for Christmas this year and would be up for a night at Moe's or a trip to Havana Harry's. :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey gang;
Sent a note to Boston Mark - as a newbie to the board, I will be there!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm still in! For more than one day if at all possible...

Oh also, welcome to Club Stogie Conch Republican!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Zip!

Havana Club is now Tony's Smoke Shop. Same people, just slightly smaller (Downstairs only), TV, Card table, stereo, etc - all there. (I go there a lot)
Once we decide where and when - is it posted here or in PM's?

Conch GOP


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i hear a rumour that the CS trophy-a-dor is gonna be there??????


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i hear a rumour that the CS trophy-a-dor is gonna be there??????


That's no rumour...that's a fact. CS TRAVELING TROPHYDOR will be there for the taking if someone makes a roadtrip to pick it up and agrees to host a upcoming herf. :ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

gromit said:


> That's no rumour...that's a fact. CS TRAVELING TROPHYDOR will be there for the taking if someone makes a roadtrip to pick it up and agrees to host a upcoming herf. :ss


I can certainly bring it back to NC with me and make sure it makes it to the Raleigh Area Herf.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

I would love to meet some local BOTL. Not sure if I can swing it with family, holidays, etc., but I'll try.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Usually we just post it right here. But if you'd prefer PM's that would work too.



Conch Republican said:


> Thanks Zip!
> 
> Havana Club is now Tony's Smoke Shop. Same people, just slightly smaller (Downstairs only), TV, Card table, stereo, etc - all there. (I go there a lot)
> Once we decide where and when - is it posted here or in PM's?
> ...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

December 30th at Havana Moe's (125 East Ave.) starting at 5pm sound good? It's a Sunday and they already said we could have it there (they preferred Sunday as well).

:tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

DBall said:


> December 30th at Havana Moe's (125 East Ave.) starting at 5pm sound good? It's a Sunday and they already said we could have it there (they preferred Sunday as well).
> 
> :tu


Sound's great! I'm in! Lets get a list going -

1. DBall
2. BostonMark


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Sound's great! I'm in! Lets get a list going -
> 
> 1. DBall
> 2. BostonMark


3. gromit, for a herf, I'm down like James Brown! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

rick u may want to reference everyone to the rules page for the trophy-dor.....just so everyone knows how to get it


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

DBall said:


> December 30th at Havana Moe's (125 East Ave.) starting at 5pm sound good?


BLAST! 28-31 are the only days I'm planning on being away...girlfriend time and such...

Anyone want to do a SECOND (or I guess prequel) impromptu herf on a day _before_ Friday the 28th?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DBall said:


> December 30th at Havana Moe's (125 East Ave.) starting at 5pm sound good? It's a Sunday and they already said we could have it there (they preferred Sunday as well).
> 
> :tu


hmmmmm holiday week..........:ss


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

DBall said:


> December 30th at Havana Moe's (125 East Ave.) starting at 5pm sound good? It's a Sunday and they already said we could have it there (they preferred Sunday as well).
> 
> :tu


I'll see if I can make it... I don't usually go to Moe's tho, a bit out of the way for me.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

zipper said:


> BLAST! 28-31 are the only days I'm planning on being away...girlfriend time and such...
> 
> Anyone want to do a SECOND (or I guess prequel) impromptu herf on a day _before_ Friday the 28th?


Sure!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

moki said:


> I'll see if I can make it... I don't usually go to Moe's tho, a bit out of the way for me.


Oh PuhLeeze!! We could just have it at YOUR place.:ss

Dan - I am in


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Sure!


Any day you have in mind?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

moki said:


> I'll see if I can make it... I don't usually go to Moe's tho, a bit out of the way for me.


Well, Andrew... it'd be cool to meet you. I hope you are able to attend


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Have we firmed up dates for this and locations?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

The 30th is a definite from what I gathered... I think the pre-herf for zipper is th only one we're waiting on... so, Rob... what night would be good for you?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah Rob...(j/k)

Let's see if any of our Northern guests will join us!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Yeah Rob...(j/k)
> 
> Let's see if any of our Northern guests will join us!


I talked to the guy at moe's and he said we could bring some food in and stuff, so that is a good thing.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Thursday the 27th is my vote. I would like to make dinner that night, as I have been promising I would. I was thinking:

Roasted Whole Rosemary-Garlic Chicken with Roasted potatoes.

Anyone who wants to bring a different side dish, that's cool, or I could just pull out some of my other fun side dishes? Dan, is it OK if we use your place to cook, go down to Moe's for a few hours, then come back and eat? I could do all the prep before-hand. That's the best way I can think to do it. Roasting time is about 2-2.5 hours. Just enough time for 2 sticks and some good conversation.

Anyone have a problem/suggestions to add to this?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

zipper said:


> Thursday the 27th is my vote. I would like to make dinner that night, as I have been promising I would. I was thinking:
> 
> Roasted Whole Rosemary-Garlic Chicken with Roasted potatoes.
> 
> ...


Well... I work until 8pm, but I will give you the keys and you can just cook away. One of us will call Moe's and double check on Thursday being good for them, too... I know they said Fri and Sat would be difficult considering how busy they usually are.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok, we'll do a pretty late dinner then. If you get off of work at 8...say, 10:30 dinner? Or is that too late for everyone? We could also try for a different day...Wednesday would work too. Other than that, we're looking at first week of January if I'm still going to cook. Or we could just scrap the cooking and just herf! I'm open for anything


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

...I'm hungry.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

zipper said:


> Ok, we'll do a pretty late dinner then. If you get off of work at 8...say, 10:30 dinner? Or is that too late for everyone? We could also try for a different day...Wednesday would work too. Other than that, we're looking at first week of January if I'm still going to cook. Or we could just scrap the cooking and just herf! I'm open for anything


I was saying that you could cook and finish by 8 (you could just use my house to cook beginning at 5 or whenever...)


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DANG!!! Right in my ole home town. Wish I could meet up with you boys and share some stories and sticks........................and believe it or now, some snow too.

Have fun. Post some pics will ya!!

My Mom still lives in Fairport and my bro and sis live in Wayne County.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

DBall said:


> I was saying that you could cook and finish by 8 (you could just use my house to cook beginning at 5 or whenever...)


Ok, I like that idea too. eat at 8:30ish, out to Moe's not long after. Consider it done. Now, how many are coming, so I know the size chicken I need to get?

Thursday the 27th Pre-"(WNY) Christmas Herf in Rochester"-Herf and eat!

1. Zipper
2. Dball


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Thursday the 27th Pre-"(WNY) Christmas Herf in Rochester"-Herf and eat!

1. Zipper
2. Dball
3. Boston Mark


Want us to bring anything in specific Zipper? 

-Mark


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Want us to bring anything in specific Zipper?
> 
> -Mark


Anything you normally have or like to make for the holidays? Side dishes, cookies or dessert or something maybe? Other than that I know Dball doesn't drink, but others may like wine too...a good bodied red probably. To be honest, I love food, and I love surprises:dr If you think it will go well with roast chicken and potatoes, please feel free to bring!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I am in for the post dinner Herf...might have a buddy with me as well...plans are still shaping up.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Last call for dinner tomorrow! I have to go out and buy the chicken tonight, so I'll need to know what size to get...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

zipper said:


> Last call for dinner tomorrow! I have to go out and buy the chicken tonight, so I'll need to know what size to get...


hey......when was the :chk added????? i like :chk


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

As soon as you bring your :chk down!!

Mike - are you coming or not? We have this one and the other one!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

cant do this one....


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you make the 30th?


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

By The Way...I'm in for this herf. Yes. Very much in. On Sunday.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

What about tomorrow Dan?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

MMMM Roasting chicken...with potatoes...what do you say Dan??


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm still cool with it :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

DBall said:


> I'm still cool with it :tu


Everyone who's coming NEEDS TO PM ME. That way I can give directions and my phone number to ya.

Word up.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> Everyone who's coming NEEDS TO PM ME. That way I can give directions and my phone number to ya.
> 
> Word up.


DBall, I need your address and phone number..and a picture so i can identify you when I see you. I won't make it Thursday, but this Sunday thing looks cool. a "herf" and such as. :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ambientboy said:


> DBall, I need your address and phone number..and a picture so i can identify you when I see you. I won't make it Thursday, but this Sunday thing looks cool. a "herf" and such as. :ss


he doesnt have any pictures of himself.......cameras steal your soul:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

ambientboy said:


> DBall, I need your address and phone number..and a picture so i can identify you when I see you. I won't make it Thursday, but this Sunday thing looks cool. a "herf" and such as. :ss


Did you really think he was going to fall for that line from the photochop champ...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

PM me for my address/phone #... Dinner is at my place at 8pm, followed by Havana Moe's for a cigar afterwards.

Can I get a definitive headcount?

1) Me
2) Zipper


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

DBall said:


> PM me for my address/phone #... Dinner is at my place at 8pm, followed by Havana Moe's for a cigar afterwards.
> 
> Can I get a definitive headcount?
> 
> ...


3) gromit (coming out of the woodwork)


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

1) Me
2) Zipper
3) Gromit

...everyone's invited.

and Rob (Zipper) is at the house getting dinner started. This should be a great time!

:tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Who's in for the Sunday Herf? Details people, details!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I am, of course... :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I am! I ran into Boston Mark last night, and he is hoping to be there tomorrow - funny thing since he suggested it! LOL!! Anyway, I have a family dysFUNCTION so I can come early or show up late. We'll figger it out manana I guess.:ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea, here's my lame excuse. My family drove up together (my first mistake, not driving seperate), and decided (majority votes suck) to leave a day early. This is my complicated way of saying that I will not be there on sunday :hn

ME
:tpd:

-Mark


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

BostonMark said:


> Yea, here's my lame excuse. My family drove up together (my first mistake, not driving seperate), and decided (majority votes suck) to leave a day early. This is my complicated way of saying that I will not be there on sunday :hn
> 
> ME
> :tpd:
> ...


Oh well -- nice to meet you the other day. I'll be there Sunday, playing poker and watching football. 

BTW, Daniel (ambientboy) -- nice last name. We share it.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

What time are we meeting @ moe's?

Sometime after 4... 

:ss


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll be stopping by after 4. Looks like the traveling herfador will stay in Rochester for a little while longer.:cb Lets talk about a WNY herf when we get together so I can get this enormous thing off to another BOTL/SOTL. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

It was pointed out that we initially agreed on 5pm, so 5pm it is. Hope to see some people there!!!

:tu


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

DBall said:


> It was pointed out that we initially agreed on 5pm, so 5pm it is. Hope to see some people there!!!
> 
> :tu


My misunderstanding, I thought you meant Tony's Smoke Shop... I don't usually get down to Moe's.


----------

